# E MTB Verleih oder Testräder Raum Bielefeld / OWL



## Zapp83 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo Forengemeinde, 

eventuell kann einer von euch helfen. Um es meiner besseren Hälfte zu ermöglichen im Wald mehr mit mir unterwegs zu sein denke ich aktiv über die Anschaffung eines E-MTB für sie nach. Derzeit streubt Sie sich noch etwas - weswegen ich die Idee habe Sie für eine Tour auf ein Leih oder Testrad zu setzen um zu schauen, ob Sie sich damit anfreunden kann. Kauf ins blaue ist dann doch zu teuer.

Nun mein Problem - ich habe bisher keinen Anbieter in der Gegend gefunden der eine größere Tour mit einem Testrad zulassen würde, oder gar entsprechende Räder gegen Gebühr verleiht (was mir lieber wäre).

Kennt einer von euch einen solchen Anbieter?
Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Juergen1963 (14. Juni 2020)

Lippe Bikes in Lage hat eine Testradflogtte die man auch übers WE ausleihen kann. Wenn es um was ernsthaftes geht Radsport Schriewer in Hilter. Da kannst Du dann auch gleich auf den Trail 
Zum ausleihen Havergoh in Horn Bad Meinberg da gehts dann mit Tourenvoschlag auch gleich in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

